# [usb]non mi funziona ne la stampante ne la pendrive

## iDreamer

Salve sono un nuovo iscritto del forum e spero che voi riusciate ad aiutarmi a risolvere il mio problema.

Sul mio precendete kernel (un gentoo-sources) mi prendeva senza problemi la stampante usb, il pendrive e la memoria della mia video camera.

Sfortunatamente ho sia il vecchio kernel che la sua configurazione, quando sono andato a riconfigurare il mio kernel devo aver commesso degli

errori infatti:

1)non mi becca ne la stampante ne pendrive o memoria videocamera(causando un errore se si vede il comando dmegs *)

2)all'avvio mi appaiono delle strane cose tipo 3dnow non supportata dal processore e amd qualcosa non supporta (qui credo di aver commesso qualche errore con le USEflag **)

3)la ram appena mi collego ad internet ho apro due console arriva ad occura 498mb sui 512 disponibili e se chiudo le finestre si libera solo qualche mb neanche decine ma solo 4 o 5mb

qui trovate la configurazione del mio kernel

* l'errore che appare è questo: 

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 6

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=6 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 7

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=7 (error=-110)

```

**i mex strani sono questi:

```

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Measuring network checksumming speed

   basic     :   448.000 MB/sec

   simple    :   212.000 MB/sec

func 3Dnow! skipped: not supported by CPU

func AMD-MMX skipped: not supported by CPU

   SSE1+     :  1048.000 MB/sec

csum: using csum function: SSE1+

   basic     :   132.000 MB/sec

   simple    :   132.000 MB/sec

func AMD-MMX skipped: not supported by CPU

   SSE1+     :   312.000 MB/sec

   SSE1      :   316.000 MB/sec

csum: using csum_copy function: SSE1

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

```

Questo invece vi potrebbe interessarvi(sempre dmegs):

```

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 19

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 19

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.14:USB Scanner Driver

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

```

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che sono sicuro mi darete...

iDreamer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a seguire questa guida per la pendrive e la fotocamera https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537&highlight=pendrive

----------

## iDreamer

Niente da fare mi fa lo stesso errore cioè questo:

```
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 4

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=4 (error=-110)

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 5

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usb.c: USB device not accepting new address=5 (error=-110)

```

il mio lsmod è così:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

vfat                   10604   0  (unused)

fat                    33464   0  [vfat]

usb-storage            24216   0  (unused)

ppp_deflate             3288   0  (autoclean)

zlib_deflate           19000   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]

zlib_inflate           18884   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]

bsd_comp                4248   0  (autoclean)

ppp_async               7360   1  (autoclean)

ppp_generic            24352   3  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate bsd_comp ppp_async]

slhc                    4768   0  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]

nvidia               1971808  14  (autoclean)

parport_pc             28136   0

parport                28256   0  [parport_pc]

uhci                   28304   0  (unused)

ohci1394               32680   0  (unused)

usbcore                67360   1  [usb-storage uhci]

```

Allora che si può fare per aggiustare???

----------

## motaboy

Di solito questi errori sono un problema più legato all'usb che agli altri driver. Ti consiglierei, se hai un kernel non tanto nuovo, di aggiornarlo, possibilmente ad un 2.6 che ha molte migliorie sul fronte dell'usb.

Se non vuoi aggiornare il kernel ho visto dal tuo "lsmod" che tu usi il driver uhci. prova a compilarle il kernel per utilizzare l'altro (che poi è diventato l'ufficiale del 2.6) che dovrebbe chiamarsi usb_uhci (e nel 2.6 si chiama uhci_hcd)

EDIT: VISTO che col vecchio kernel andava allora molto probabilmente devi provare l'altro driver usb_uhci. 

Inoltre vedo che il driver UHCI è unused! Sei sicuro che tu hai un device uhci e non un ohci? 

Prova a postare cosa ti dice "lspci".

Bye!

----------

## iDreamer

allora:

io ho compilato come moduli sia ohci che uhci, uhci me lo carica in automatico(forse lo fa hotplug) l'ohci mi fà questo errore:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

ppp_deflate             3288   0  (autoclean)

zlib_deflate           19000   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]

zlib_inflate           18884   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]

bsd_comp                4248   0  (autoclean)

ppp_async               7360   1  (autoclean)

ppp_generic            24352   3  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate bsd_comp ppp_async]

slhc                    4768   0  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]

nvidia               1971808  14  (autoclean)

parport_pc             28136   0

parport                28256   0  [parport_pc]

uhci                   28304   0  (unused)

ohci1394               32680   0  (unused)

usbcore                67360   1  [uhci]

bash-2.05b# modprobe ohci

modprobe: Can't locate module ohci

bash-2.05b# modprobe usb-ohci

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/usb/host/usb-ohci.o: insmod usb-ohci failed

```

volevo passare al kernel 2.6.0 ma non so quale scegliere, al mio attuale stato del portage-tree ci sono o solo 2.4.* o pacchetti 2.6.1-r* e i secondi appartengono tutti a kernel di sviluppo...aggiorno il portage tree?

l'oputput del comando lspci è

```

bash-2.05b# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10)

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10)

00:07.4 SMBus: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880 AudioPCI (rev 02)

00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 12)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

```

grazie che mi state aiutando ve ne sono grato..

iDreamer

p.s. ora che devo fare?

p.s. comunque il portage tree l'aggiorno domani perchè oras to scaricando openoffice e BASS con un modem 56k e ci vogliono per OpenOffice 11ore e per BASS 7....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> allora:
> 
> io ho compilato come moduli sia ohci che uhci, uhci me lo carica in automatico(forse lo fa hotplug) l'ohci mi fà questo errore:

 

E' giusto vorra' dire che il tuo chipset per usb ha bisogno uhci (Intel, VIA,..).

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> volevo passare al kernel 2.6.0 ma non so quale scegliere, al mio attuale stato del portage-tree ci sono o solo 2.4.* o pacchetti 2.6.1-r* e i secondi appartengono tutti a kernel di sviluppo...aggiorno il portage tree?

 

Io ti consiglio il gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> p.s. ora che devo fare?

 

Una volta che hai caricato usb-storage e usb-uhci inserisci la pendrive e posta l'ouput di

```
$ dmesg | tail -n 20

```

----------

## iDreamer

veramente l'ho già postato(vedi il penultimo post)...

Una versione gentoo-source 2.6.0 stabile non c'è? che problemi può dare un pre-test o quello che mi hai consigliato te???

io ora mi allontano per un pò, vengo a dare un occhiata verso l'1:15..

Grazie del tempo che mi state dedicando speriamo di risolvere questo problema!

cioa

iDreamer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> veramente l'ho già postato(vedi il penultimo post)...

 

Si scusa ho visto dopo.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Una versione gentoo-source 2.6.0 stabile non c'è? che problemi può dare un pre-test o quello che mi hai consigliato te???

 

Io non ho avuto nessun problema. Comunque anche se in gentoo non e' dato stabile e' comunque una versione rilasciata come tale su kernel.org.

Devo dire che per risolvere un problema analogo al tuo sono anche io passato al 2.6.

----------

## ema

ho avuto un problema simile, ho risolto aggiungendo al boot i parametri noacpi o acpi=off

----------

## OKreZ

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio lsmod è così:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non ti manca il modulo sd_mod ? cioe' l'emulazione scsi per gli hd, necessaria per utilizzare memorie esterne ? o l'hai compilato builtin nel kernel ?

P.S. se hai diversi problemi (come dal tuo primo post) crea un thread diverso per ogni problema...

----------

## iDreamer

spiegati meglio...

dovrei passareli come parametri al kernel?

quindi in grub così:

kernel(hd0,0)/gentoo root=/dev/hda2 acpi=off

ma cos'è sto acpi?

cmq mi sa che passo al 2.6...

cmq tutto i pacchetti utili che riguardano la scsi sono stati tutti implementanti nel kernel e non come modulo quindi non è per quello...o almeno credo,,,

ciao

iDreamer

----------

## OKreZ

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> cmq tutto i pacchetti utili che riguardano la scsi sono stati tutti implementanti nel kernel e non come modulo quindi non è per quello...o almeno credo

 

Io proverei a mettere tutto cio' che riguarda l'emulazione scsi come modulo, in passato ho avuto problemi mettendo tutto builtin...

----------

## iDreamer

Grazie del consiglio, ma ho deciso mi butto sul 2.6...

Ma che differenza ci sono?nella configurazione?e vero che non c'è più modprobe?

Datemi qualche link (in ITALIANO se no non ci capisco niente) che contengono informazioni sul nuovo kernel...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Datemi qualche link (in ITALIANO se no non ci capisco niente) che contengono informazioni sul nuovo kernel...

 

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/kernel-2.6.0.html

----------

## iDreamer

ok sto mergiando(anche se ancora in fase di dowload) il kernel 2.6.1 sento già un pò di adrenalina..cavolo è una figata gentoo devi fare tutto da te!!!

Cmq sempre per ampliare le mie conoscenze prima ho scritto

```
spiegati meglio...

dovrei passareli come parametri al kernel?

quindi in grub così:

kernel(hd0,0)/gentoo root=/dev/hda2 acpi=off

ma cos'è sto acpi?

```

e vorrei sapere a cosa serve/significa,  se no resto nell'ignoranza!!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ma cos'è sto acpi?
> 
> ...

 

www.acpi.info

----------

## iDreamer

Io ho fatto tutto il possibile, ho seguito la guida abbastanza bene ma devo sbagliare sempre nella stessa cosa..

Devo ammettere che il 2.6 è migliore e più veloce però per uno che aveva deposto tutta la sua speranza in esso e poi si vede fare il solito errore di time-out rimane deluso..

IO allora vi PREGO di non consigliarmi un manuale ma di prendere il file di configurazione del mio kernel (per il 2.6 http://avolio.altervista.org/kernel-2.6.1.conf ) e di vedere dove sta l'inchippo trovato l'errore ditemi quale modulo caricare all'avvio o qualsiesi cosa basta che mi aiutate...

So che quello che chiedo richiede un botto di tempo, ma a chi avrà la bonta di farlo avrà per sempre la mia riconoscenza per quando possa valere...

Grazie cmq 

iDreamer

----------

## cerri

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> IO allora vi PREGO di non consigliarmi un manuale ma di prendere il file di configurazione del mio kernel (per il 2.6 http://avolio.altervista.org/kernel-2.6.1.conf ) e di vedere dove sta l'inchippo trovato l'errore ditemi quale modulo caricare all'avvio o qualsiesi cosa basta che mi aiutate...

 

 :Shocked:  Non ho parole.

----------

## iDreamer

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *iDreamer wrote:*   IO allora vi PREGO di non consigliarmi un manuale ma di prendere il file di configurazione del mio kernel (per il 2.6 http://avolio.altervista.org/kernel-2.6.1.conf ) e di vedere dove sta l'inchippo trovato l'errore ditemi quale modulo caricare all'avvio o qualsiesi cosa basta che mi aiutate... 
> 
>  Non ho parole.

 

quando uno è disperato è disperato...  :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## iDreamer

Prima di tutto devo dire un grande GRAZIE a fedeliallalinea che è stata l'unica ad inviarmi un kernel con qualche modifica...

Il kernel funziona perfettamente, mi funziona pure alsa e la 3d con la nvidia geforce4 l'unica cosa rimane l'usb che non funziona...

Ma, perchè questa volta c'è un ma, l'errore sembra associabile al mex di ema infatti dmegs questa volta mi recita:

```
hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.
```

che devo fare secondo voi...dai che mi sento vicino alla soluzione di questo problema

iDreamer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Usi grub o linux? Se usi grub aggiungi acpi=off alla linea

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 acpi=off
```

----------

## iDreamer

Grazie mille!!!!!!!!!!!!!

iDreamer

----------

## cerri

iDreamer, qui ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole e quindi fedeliallalinea ha fatto quello che sentiva giusto.

Tuttavia, qui si viene per imparare e per condividere le conoscenze: questo forum, e le persone che lo frequentano, non fanno parte di un Help Desk.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> iDreamer, qui ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole e quindi fedeliallalinea ha fatto quello che sentiva giusto.
> 
> Tuttavia, qui si viene per imparare e per condividere le conoscenze: questo forum, e le persone che lo frequentano, non fanno parte di un Help Desk.

 

Sono d'accordo con cerri ma non posso negare che anche io all'inizio ho avuto bisogno di una mano (fosse stata solo una). Penso che per chi sia all'inizio prendere un kernel e compilarlo non sia cosi facile (intendo scegliere le opzioni) e anche a me hanno aiutato. Comunque capisco anche cerri che magari e' stato un po' duro (ma giusto) con iDreamer. Questo e' per dire che io ho aiutato iDreamer volentieri ma spero che lui abbia capito dalla mia mail (se non e' il caso me lo dici capito   :Wink:  ) cosa non andava nella sua conf (sperando che tutto vada a posto). Non so se ha un senso quello che ho scritto non sono molto forte in "itagliano".

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo con cerri ma non posso negare che anche io all'inizio ho avuto bisogno di una mano (fosse stata solo una)

 

Ma infatti non credo cerri si riferisse alla richiesta di aiuto o alle normali richieste di un nuovo utente, più che legittime, quanto al tono delle richieste di iDreamer ed alla mancanza di voglia di "capire" la soluzione volendo invece la pappa pronta. Proprio perchè questo non è un help desk, bisognerebbe fare attenzione anche al tono con cui si espongono le domande, soprattutto si dovrebbe mostrare un minimo di voglia di imparare a camminare con le proprie gambe. Oggi aiuto te, domani sarai tu ad aiutare me. Non deve essere un rapporto a senso unico. Senza questo "scambio" il mondo opensource avrebbe vita dura e corta. Penso fosse questo quello che intendeva cerri.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma infatti non credo cerri si riferisse alla richiesta di aiuto o alle normali richieste di un nuovo utente...

 

Si questo l'avevo capito. Ora non voglio difendere nessuno ma non penso che iDreamer non voglia imparare se no avrebbe scelto Mandrake o simili. Penso solo che lui abbia provato a risolvere con i consigli ma purtroppo senza risultato e questo l'ha demoralizzato chiedendo magari qualcosa che e' sembrato un po' strano. Magari anche il tono che ha usato non e' stato dei migliori ma sono certo che non voleva offendere nessuno.

----------

## cerri

Considero il post di Shev il gzip -d del mio  :Smile:  Ciò può anche essere confermato da fedeliallalinea al quale stavo esprimendo la mia idea via icq.

Tuttavia, sottolineo che GeCHI è nato da questo forum perchè ci siamo sempre sentiti una comunità: una comunità, però, si basa sul reciproco aiuto, e non sul "fallo tu". Il tono lo considero importantissimo, così come il rispetto, che in questo thread, purtroppo, ho sentito assente.

Non ho dubbi sulle difficoltà incontrate da iDreamer, nè su tutte le scusanti del caso (ricordo il mio primo kernel... 2.2.14...), ma ho sempre portato rispetto a chi ho chiesto aiuto e non mi sono mai permesso di dire "io non ci riesco, fallo tu".

Non volevo genere una polemica, quanto più sottolineare aspetti fondamentali che sono stati già rimarcati da me e bsolar (con aggiunta di Shev).

Pace e bene   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Pace e bene  

 

L'importante e' questo. Spero che iDreamer non se la prenda per questo post e si faccia al piu' presto vivo.

----------

## randomaze

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non ho dubbi sulle difficoltà incontrate da iDreamer, nè su tutte le scusanti del caso (ricordo il mio primo kernel... 2.2.14...), ma ho sempre portato rispetto a chi ho chiesto aiuto e non mi sono mai permesso di dire "io non ci riesco, fallo tu".
> 
> 

 

É vero che alcuni toni usati da iDreamer erano un poco "arroganti", é vero che l'aspettativa di trovare qualcuno che si smazzasse la sua configurazione del kernel forse era ecessiva.

Tuttavia anche io sono dell'opinione che forse, dopo un certo numero di tentativi andati a male ha cercato di chiedere aiuto, lo ha fatto dimostrando che per lui era veramente l'ultima risorsa, perché i dettagli tecnici con i quali infarciva i post erano comunque completi, dimostrando di essersi sbattuto e di conoscere alcune delle abitudini del forum. 

iDreamer ha usato poca forma e molta sostanza, insomma. La cosa puó dar fastidio ma non ne ha dato a fedeliallalinea il quale ha pensato che la cosa migliore fosse dargli una mano lo stesso, anche se non lo chiedeva per favore. Ad altri può capitare di essere infastiditi da chi dice "gentoo non funziona più." senza info tecniche, mentre qualcun'altro (forse) si sbatterá rispondendo "cosa non funziona? scrivi l'output di xxx".

Ovvio che non siamo un call-center, e sia con i post vaghi, sia con i piú dettagliato non é detto che ci sará una risposta, e nel caso affermativo che la risposta sará risolutiva. Stesso discorso per i post cortesi o meno. Sbaglio?

IMHO l'unico sbaglio che (forse) ha fatto fedeliallalinea é stato quello di non sottolineare che la grazia e l'educazione esistono anche in internet. E che per fornirgli la soluzione ha dovuto dedicare del tempo che poteva impegnare in modo diverso.

----------

## cerri

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ovvio che non siamo un call-center, e sia con i post vaghi, sia con i piú dettagliato non é detto che ci sará una risposta, e nel caso affermativo che la risposta sará risolutiva. Stesso discorso per i post cortesi o meno. Sbaglio?

 

No, non sbagli. Nessuno qui può garantire che ci sarà una risoluzione a un post, anche perchè nessuno di noi fa parte degli sviluppatori di Gentoo o del Kernel di Linux o della società XYZ che ha prodotto quella benedetta WebCam che non vuole funzionare...

Vero è, però, che la forma aiuta a predisporre per un aiuto più impegnato...  :Cool: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO l'unico sbaglio che (forse) ha fatto fedeliallalinea é stato quello di non sottolineare che la grazia e l'educazione esistono anche in internet. E che per fornirgli la soluzione ha dovuto dedicare del tempo che poteva impegnare in modo diverso.

 

Non lo chiamerei proprio sbaglio, però sostanzialmente sono d'accordo.

Anche perchè, una persona che ci legge dietro le quinte, potrebbe ben testimoniare che, con la gentilezza, dal sottoscritto si ottengono molti aiutini...  :Cool: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Anche perchè, una persona che ci legge dietro le quinte, potrebbe ben testimoniare che, con la gentilezza, dal sottoscritto si ottengono molti aiutini... 

 

Si si ci sono, leggo, confermo e sottoscrivo  :Very Happy:  mi manca pochino pochino e potro' stappare lo champagne, che conservo da 2 anni, alla salute di cerri per festeggiare la mia neonata JennyNew!!!

Cmq ad onor del vero piu' che aiutini diciamo che mi ha curata passo passo come una mamma  :Very Happy: 

Si ora qualcuno obiettera': va bhe' e' una ragazza per forza... Ma forse e' proprio la dimostrazione che con la gentilezza si ottiene molto...... (oltre al fatto che per quello che ne sapeva potevo pure chiamarmi Ugo e avere i baffoni   :Laughing:  )

A parte gli scherzi, uno dei motivi per cui mi sono decisa a postare qui' la prima volta e' stata proprio la grandissima disponibilita' che ho visto nei confronti di tutti, niubbi o meno (vedi il numero di risposte ai post, il tono sempre molto leggero etc etc).  Certo, un po' di attenzione nel chiedere e un po' di sforzo a googolare e quant'altro mi sembrano il minimo... Ricordo anche che una volta cerri e' intervenuto su una risposta poco "gentile" nei confronti di un gentooista che aveva fatto una cavolta (e chi non ne fa?!?!?). Quindi diciamo che vogliamo mantenere tutto cosi': un grande spirito di collaborazione da parte di tutti!  Morale: iDreamer torna tra noi che cerri e' solo un po' piu' acido del solito  :Very Happy: 

Ok basta che questo post mi sta facendo venire la carie   :Laughing: 

----------

## iDreamer

Io ho chiesto quell'aiuto disperato perchè prima di arrivare a chiedere aiuto ho provato da me.. ho consultato un paio di how-to e altro ma niente... Allora mi sono rivolto a voi... voi mi avete dato i vostri consigli ma non funzionavano, in più nel fratempo io provavo mie teorie... Quando dopo aver ricompilato il kernel 16volte e non aver trovato soluzione sono stato un pò troppo emotivo e vi ho chiesto un aiuto disperatamente. Vi ho chiesto non di darmi la pappa bella e pronta, anche se forse con il mio italiano vi ha avrò fatto capire così, ma ho pensato che se voi guardavate realmente il mio kernel potevate trovare un settaggio che io pensavo fosse corretto che invece era errato. Io ho scelto gentoo per apprendere come funziona linux se no restavo sulla mia bella mdk... Io ho concluso l'email che ho spedito a fedeliallalinea ringrazionadola e sperando che io un giorno possa essere utile a qualcuno...Mi dispiace di aver dato l'impressione di uno che si arrende facilmente ho non ha voglia di apprendere, ma le avevo provate tutte sia prima che durante...

Mi scuso...

iDreamer

p.s. cmq il problema è rimasto anche se imposto in grub acpi=off

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea ringrazionadola e sperando che io un giorno possa essere utile a qualcuno...

 

Sono contentO che tutto e' andato a posto  :Very Happy:  . Una cosa non sono una ragazza io  :Very Happy:  . 

Passando al tuo problema se monti i moduli e poi inserisci la usbpen ti da sempre lo stesso errore dmesg? Se no posta ancora le ultime rige (dopo avere inserito la pen).

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Vi ho chiesto non di darmi la pappa bella e pronta, anche se forse con il mio italiano vi ha avrò fatto capire così
> 
> 

 

Come ho scritto, quella era la prima impressione anche se guardando bene si notava un certo impegno...  :Wink: 

Per certi versi ti capisco, io spesso prima di inviare un post lo rileggo, lo correggo, lo edito... proprio per non dare adito a fraintendimenti (peraltro mi trovo male in IRC perché é "troppo rapido" e non mi da tempo di rileggere con calma!).

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. cmq il problema è rimasto anche se imposto in grub acpi=off

 

Molti suggeriscono di fare queste prove disabilitando anche l'apm per essere completamente sicuri (apm=off acpi=off).

Comunque se non ricordo male io sul 2.6.1 uso l'ehci per la pen... hai provato? (non ho la mia box sottomano, nel caso stasera controllo)

----------

## iDreamer

allora dmegs mi da:

```
hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

```

ehci mi sa che servono per dispositivi d'ingresso usb2 e io invece sono usb1...

Dopo provo a togliere apm...

per essere sicuri che non mi sono dimenticato di caricare nessun modulo ecco il mio lsmod:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_deflate             6176  0

zlib_deflate           22712  1 ppp_deflate

zlib_inflate           22560  1 ppp_deflate

bsd_comp                6016  0

ppp_async              11968  1

ppp_generic            32296  7 ppp_deflate,bsd_comp,ppp_async

slhc                    7168  1 ppp_generic

nvidia               2071976  12

hid                    25472  0

uhci_hcd               34664  0

sg                     39820  0

usb_storage            28672  0

ide_scsi               15620  0

```

Grazie e scusate ancora per il casino che ho combinato non volevo...

iDreamer

----------

## cerri

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Si si ci sono, leggo, confermo e sottoscrivo  mi manca pochino pochino e potro' stappare lo champagne, che conservo da 2 anni, alla salute di cerri per festeggiare la mia neonata JennyNew!!!
> 
> Cmq ad onor del vero piu' che aiutini diciamo che mi ha curata passo passo come una mamma 

 

Diciamo anche che te lo sei meritata. Per certi versi, sono io che devo ringraziare te.

CMQ: informo tutto il mondo Gentoo che oggi JennyNew (per gli amici, Jenny) ha avuto il suo primo faticato vagito con il kernel 2.6...  :Cool: 

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Morale: iDreamer torna tra noi che cerri e' solo un po' piu' acido del solito 

 

Shev conferma  :Very Happy: 

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Vi ho chiesto non di darmi la pappa bella e pronta, anche se forse con il mio italiano vi ha avrò fatto capire così, ma ho pensato che se voi guardavate realmente il mio kernel potevate trovare un settaggio che io pensavo fosse corretto che invece era errato.

 

Eh  :Very Happy: 

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace di aver dato l'impressione di uno che si arrende facilmente ho non ha voglia di apprendere, ma le avevo provate tutte sia prima che durante...
> 
> Mi scuso... 

 

Tranquillo. L'importante è che tu non sia quello che sei sembrato  :Cool: 

----------

## Sparker

prova a dare

```
lspci -v | grep -i usb
```

secondo me stai caricando i driver usb sbagliati.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Aleksandra wrote:*   Morale: iDreamer torna tra noi che cerri e' solo un po' piu' acido del solito  
> 
> Shev conferma 

 

Già, confermo  :Laughing: 

/me che dovrebbe andare a scrivere la versione rc1 dello statuto del gechi ma rimanda a domani per ko tecnico (aka: rilassamento da post esame  :Razz:  )

----------

## OKreZ

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Tranquillo. L'importante è che tu non sia quello che sei sembrato 

 

Questa e' filosofia...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iDreamer

```
bash-2.05b# lspci -v |grep -i usb

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

```

UHCI penso che il moduli caricati vadano bene...

altri posti dove potrei ricercare il problema?

Come mai mi avete consigliato di non abilitare Apm e acpi? se li devo disattivare non vale la pena che li tolgo proprio nel kernel?

grazie

iDreamer

----------

## motaboy

Prima che iniziassero i problemi di natura varia sul post, ti avevo scritto che nel kernel 2.4 esistono 2 tipi di moduli per gestire l'usb.

Essi dovrebbero chiamarsi usb_uhci e uhci.

l'usb_uhci nel kernel 2.6 è diventato l'unico e ufficiale e quindi dovrebbe essere il migliore.

tu invece stai usando l'uhci.

Il consiglio è di utilizzare l'altro per vedere se hai gli stessi problemi.

Dovresti ricompilare il kernel mettendo questo magari compilato direttamente nel kernel per evitare problemi.

```

*> Support for USB                                                         

[ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                          

  ? ?--- Miscellaneous USB options                                              

  ? ?[*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem                                    

  ? ?[ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                       

  ? ?--- USB Host Controller Drivers                                           

  ? ?<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                             

  ? ?< >   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support                                 

  ? ?< >   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support                                  

  ? ?<M>   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support                     

```

Abilita quello con scritto 

< >   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support        

se non lo vedi, disabilita quello selezionato cosi li vedrai tutti e due.

Una volta ricompilato il kernel e riavviato, se fai un lsmod dovresti vedere caricato il module usb_uhci al posto di quello che vedi adesso (uhci)

Prova e facci sapere!

Bye!

----------

## iDreamer

ora uso il 2.6.1 e ho provato cmq a ricompilare il kernel caricando bulit-in il modulo che mi dicevi escludendo del tutto ohci... Ma i risulati sono stati sempre gli stessi...

Ho analizzato meglio il dmegs del mio kernel 2.6.1 prima delle ultime modifiche e metto in evidenza alcune parti che potrebbero aiutarci a capire dove c'è qualcosa che non va: 

```
PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table
```

il 99,9% di quello   che c'è scritto non lo capisco ma l'ultima riga sembra interessante...visto che l'errore mensiona ACPI e IRQ

questo invece riguarda l'usb(ho fatto il boot con la pendrive attaccata)

```

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 19, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 19, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

[..]

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may

 help.

```

all'ultimo come sempre c'è il solito errore che forse è dovuto alla riga che vi ho fatto notare prima...

Spero di aver fornito altri indizzi utili io nel fratempo provo a compilare il kernel senza support acpi è vediamo cosa succede.. 

Grazie del tempo che mi state dedicando anche solo a leggere questo ultimo malloppo di roba..

iDreamer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Spero di aver fornito altri indizzi utili io nel fratempo provo a compilare il kernel senza support acpi è vediamo cosa succede.. 

 

Al massimo usa APM che secondo me da meno problemi di ACPI.

----------

## iDreamer

non funziona cmq quindi sono tornato al solito kernel 2.6.1 configurato by Fedeliallalinea... ora provo a ricercare con google passando come criteri di ricerca l'errore che mi fà... se voi nel frattempo avete qualche suggerimento postate...

ciao

iDreamer

----------

## iDreamer

ho beccato due siti:

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0309.1/0146.html

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/1/13/275

che sembrano parlare del mio stesso problema, specie il primo visto che anche a lui con i sorgenti gentoo-source prima gli funzionava tutto...

Il problema ora è che non ci ho capito molto di cosa dicessero perchè ho una scarsa conoscenza sia di questo lato di linux che dell'inglese in qualsiesi sua forma...ho provato a decifrare qualcosa ma non so se spiegavano pure come risolvere il problema...

se invece continuo la mia ricerca con "ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries " mi appare troppa roba e non so orientarmi...

il fatto è che non so dove mettere mano per individuare il problema...

In alcuni forum che ho letto, sempre in inglese, dicevano di modificare il bios o in alcuni casi di aggiornalo...

Io non è che non ho voglia di fare, però ora sono bloccato perchè non so proprio che fare.. perfavore aiutatemi con voi so di potercela fare perchè già abbiamo individuato insieme il problema ora aiutatemi a risolverlo...anche se avvolte i miei modi non sono dei più gentili io apprezzo moltissimo quello che già avete fatto per me...

ciao e grazie

iDreamer

----------

## iDreamer

up  :Sad: 

----------

## iDreamer

oggi ho individuato il problema... o meglio io ho due processori se il kernel lo faccio senza l'opzione multiprocessore tutto funziona(stampante,pendrive) se invece lo faccio smp cioè multiprocessore mi da il solito errore...

come procedere?sapete risolverlo?

ciao ciao e grazie

iDreamer ->che ha individuato il vero problema da solo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> come procedere?sapete risolverlo?

 

Ma tu hai un multiprocessore?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *iDreamer wrote:*   come procedere?sapete risolverlo? 
> 
> Ma tu hai un multiprocessore?

 

Il famoso kernel é configurato correttamente per il multiprocessore?

Potrebbe essere un problema tra ACPI e SMP...

----------

## iDreamer

si, ho due processori pentium3 copiermie da 1000mhz ciascuno... attualmente uso il kernel multiprocessore e i due processori vengono visti e gestiti correttamente... anche io penso che ci sia qualche conflitto tra acpi e smp perchè l'errore me lo da acpi e l'unico cambiamento che effettuo e il multiprocessore...

ciao

iDreamer

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> si, ho due processori pentium3 copiermie da 1000mhz ciascuno... 

 

Non vale lo vojo anche io  :Sad:  .

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *iDreamer wrote:*   si, ho due processori pentium3 copiermie da 1000mhz ciascuno...  
> 
> Non vale lo vojo anche io  .

 

Pensa che dopo é un casino da configurare  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Pensa che dopo é un casino da configurare 

 

Si ma sarebbe una pacchia da configurare.

----------

## iDreamer

veramente io non ho fatto niente di particolare...

ho solo aggiunto nel kernel la funzione per il + processori e ho impostato il numero... dovevo fare altro?

----------

